# custom electric deck lift installed



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

boy I got both in deck and sleeve hitch its been a productive day
still have some switches to install but it works great,

OH notice no more handle


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

view 2


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

view 3


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

With the electric deck lift do you have infinite settings now:question: It looks great now you can come and work on my Cub:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You have a seperate one for the sleeve hitch?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

yes seperate one, word of warning dont leave the adjuster set to any height set it to all the way counter clockwise loose position because the actuator is so strong it can deform the face of the
machine below the steering wheel.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *yes seperate one, word of warning dont leave the adjuster set to any height set it to all the way counter clockwise loose position because the actuqator is so strong it can deform the face of the
> machine below the steering wheel. *



Ahhhh should we ask how you know???


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

please dont , but a block of wood and a mallet took care of it,
I might remove the adjusting knob all together


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL been there, done that, got the blood stained Tshirt to show it.


----------

